# Mailbox Full??????



## Kirk (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm getting this message via email:



> User has just tried to send you a private message. However, your private messages box on MartialTalk.Com has reached the specified quota. In order to receive further private messages, you must delete some messages. Please visit this page to do so:



The problem with that is ... I have NO messages in my private
messages box.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 13, 2002)

My bad, I figured it out.  I didn't realize that tracking existed, or
a "sent" folder.  Got it taken care of now


----------



## cdhall (Jun 13, 2002)

I was just told by someone that they could not send me a PM because my mailbox was full.

I learned about this in the FAQ...

I'm glad I was not the only one taken by surprise.  I think I have also resolved my issue but I have a request for the Mods.  

Can you put up something like Yahoo does to tell us how full or empty our mailbox is?  Until I got the email I was totally unaware of this phenomenon.  

Thank you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 13, 2002)

There is a tweak to the forum software to do this.  I've been holding off on adding the couple of things I've got lined up until the end of this month when we move to a new server.

Got some cool things in store for MT.


----------

